# What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH.



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

Been trying for a couple days to get a hold of C2 to figure out my fueling problem. 
Setup:
OBDII VR6 (passat) 12v
Kinetics turbo kit
42# software/injectors
4" Maf
Forged DV
Tial 38mm with 18lb spring (small red, large green)
Walbro 255
8,5:1 Headspacer
New 02
UEGO Wideband
Problem:
Car ran without problems for ~1500miles. Now, i get 10:1 at idle and barely 11 (10.8-11.1) at WOT. Boost barely gets to 5psi and blows black smoke at any throttle position. 
There are no codes via Vagcom, new spark plugs gapped to .023. I reset the ECU, pressure tested the charge piping, checkd the DV and wastegate with no luck. Cleaned the MAF
Question:
What other sensors does C2 use to determine fueling?
Any idea what might be causing this? 
Thanks!


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (crusinvw)*

I've seen this happen with over oiled air filters, if that's what you have, question is what did you clean the MAF with? brake clean isn't the best idea, there are contact cleaners and MAF cleaners specifically for doing this designed not to react with plastics used in there manufacturing. 
if that's not it, I am not familiar with c2, been standalone since 96
no exhaust leaks right? that could trick a 02 and run rich with no codes!


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (Autoboost-tech)*

I wonder if that may be the problem. I don't have a catch can right now and the valve cover breather goes into the preturbo piping. There is a downward slope on that piping towards the air filter and I noticed a small amount of oil had collected in the filter which may have possibly gotten on the MAF somehow. 
I'm going to try cleaning out the oil from the filter and recleaning the MAF. 
No exhaust leaks that I can see/smell/hear.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (crusinvw)*

Check vacuum lines for cracks, Maf sensor, TPS, 02 sensor. Or maybe a bad wideband sensor.


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (Bthornton10)*

No leaks. 
If there isn't a code, how do you check the MAF, TPS and O2?
I don't think the wideband is the problem. Even if it was bad, that wouldn't explain why it's running so rich.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (crusinvw)*

log blocks 001 (trim) and 031 (ECU's wideband)...you may have a bad MAF


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (crusinvw)*

the valve cover breather goes into the preturbo piping. you need to take the brether hose out of there.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (Bthornton10)*

Check your fuel pressure. Could be a broken fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (DieGTi)*

I JUST had the same symptoms as you. The car was running perfect before that.
It ended up being a silicone coupler popped off causing a huge vaccum leak. Car ran pig rich, no to low boost, etc. Check for vaccum/boost leaks first.
How old is the MAF, front 02, coolant temp sensor? Those are going to be your big 3 w/ driveability.
The tune is proven so you know it's something specific to your setup.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (slc92)*

unplug your maf, if the car runs fine, clean it or buy extras


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (EL DRIFTO)*

Probably MAF but if nothing of the above then check coolant sensor. Sometimes they fool the ECU into thinking the engine is icy cold


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (S3.2)*

i got the same problem ..... only diffrence is i got a 2.0 motor...... and my a/f ratio pins at 10.0 at wot..


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_Probably MAF but if nothing of the above then check coolant sensor. Sometimes they fool the ECU into thinking the engine is icy cold 

vary good point I forgot about that


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: What controls fueling with C2 software, Running RICH. (Autoboost-tech)*

Turned out to just be fouled spark plugs. I replaced them with the new version of the NGK BKR7E (NGK BKR7E 4644) and everything is fine. 
Thanks for your help everyone.


----------

